# TEE anesthesia 93312?



## evadnmik (Jun 10, 2008)

How do you code the anesthesia for a TEE?  Our anesthesiologists have been using 00740 but I'm thinking there is a better code?  They only do the IV sedation, the cardiologist performs the TEE.  I'm a little confused over some of the information I've been getting.  Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## vworsham (Jun 10, 2008)

*TEE's*

If the Anesthesiologist inserts the TEE probe and does the image interpertation you can use 93312.  
If he/she only inserts the TEE probe you can only use 93313.
If you can use 93312, they should dictate a note.  Watch for Color Flow Dopple and Pulse Wave.  they are 2 add on codes you can use. 
Watch for modifiers, if they are using the hospital's equipment use the -26 modifier along with the -59.

This help?


----------



## evadnmik (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you for your response.  The anesthesiologist is only providing the IV sedation for the TEE.  She isn't performing any part of the procedure, just the anesthesia.  Currently they're using 00740 but it seems like there mighht be a better code.  Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## LaSeille (Jul 11, 2008)

*TEE anesthesia*

Since the anesthesiologist is only administering anesthesia for a TEE procedure being performed by another physician, the anesthesiologist would code 01922.
LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## linstedtt (Jul 14, 2008)

We use 93318.  Does this fit with what your physicians do?


----------



## sandraboty (Jan 20, 2010)

*Anes for TEE*

Use 01922 when you are giving anesthesia for a cardiac provider to perform the TEE procedures.


----------

